# academy



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

i am wondering what the PT is in the full time academy? like how much a day and what form of training is done. now i know that all academies don't run the same. but from your experiences, can someone give me an idea of what the environment is like.
thank you


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

As a former PT Instructor at the Boylston academy for two years, I have to say the pt is a joke. I was told that it has gotten worse, I am thankful that I am no longer associated with it anymore. As instructors we were limited on what we could do and not given enough time for the physical training of recruits. From my experience pt was 4 to 5 times a week, this is what you can expect: 
first 8 weeks = push ups, inside cardio, in door sprints, trail runs (approx. 2 miles), road runs (approx. 3 miles) some weight training.
next 8 weeks = more push ups, weight training, inside cardio, possibly aerobics?, trail runs (approx. 3 miles) road runs (approx. 4 miles) sprints out door at the soccer field.
last 6 weeks = weight training, possibly runs upto 5 miles, and less pt toward the last weeks.

To some it up, master two mile runs, crunches, push ups and sprints. Don't worry anyone can pass the Boylston academy municpal police physical fitness standards, oh wait, their are no standards. Actually you can go to the academy and never pt once and graduate. I have personally seen it done. You are only required to pass the PAT (physical aptitude test) which is taken before the academy and the physical portion of defensive tactics. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I must agree with Marinecop, I went to the Agawam academy and what Marine cop said is pretty much the same there.


----------



## white85 (Nov 3, 2002)

what do you think would happen if a recruit developed an injury during the academy (pulled muscle, hurt anything) ? what would happen for the physical fitness program.. thanks


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Macop said:


> I must agree with Marinecop, I went to the Agawam academy and what Marine cop said is pretty much the same there.


Well, that explains that big beer belly of yours, Macop.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Only speaking from Worcester academy ('96), for starters do tons of pushups, situps, mountainclimbers, flutterkicks, squatthrusts and road work. Run.. Be able to run at least 5 miles before you get in. You'll start 2-3 miles but you'll end up doing formation runs of 7-9 miles(or more). As far as injuries it depends on the severity, how far along in the academy you are and if you're sloth or team player. More than likely a minor injury will get you sidelined for awhile. A tip.. Do not stay out of PT if you don't have to. I still hate the slackers who milked a boo boo. A major owie will get you booted with an invitation to the next academy.. Unless you're a slacker. The environment, hmmm, was , motivational.......

At tip for anyone going to the upcoming Worcester Academy. The last academy or so the PT standards were lowered to MCJTC standards. That kind of pissed off the PT instructors.. This academy I've heard the standards will go back up. Prepare . I really doubt it's as bad as the SPA, but I don't think it's going to be a cakewalk. As far as Defensive Tactics.. The field marshall will take good care of you.. :twisted: Good luck.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Weymouth was a little rough but you can do it. This is how it is set up.

Monday- Run 3 miles, Weight Lift 30 min.
Tuesday- Rotates between aerobics and strength training/running
Wednesday- DT
Thursday- long run, after 5 weeks we did a minimum of 6-8 miles every Thursday- no matter what the wheather- NO EXCEPTIONS (10 miles Christmas Eve, happy holidays)
Friday-Circuit Training, Sprints, weight lifting

That was basically the routine, Keep in mind on top of that every morning after stretching you will do an ungodly amount of pushups, sittups, crunches, bicycle situps, etc. Also know that the people that slack off dictate how much they make you do, and once that is all done, you start the actual "PT"


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

*PT is a joke*

As Marine Cop said it, PT is a joke. You don't even have to PT to graduate. I went to the plymouth academy some years ago and PT was almost non-existent then. We ran the most maybe three miles.....maybe twice/three times a week. I hear it is getting worse. Oh yea, if you can't run, don't worry, they will let you walk. I didn't complain then, because I'm no marathoner, but looking back I think differently now. The SP academy now, there is a different story!


----------



## BostonMuni (Apr 3, 2003)

I agree with everything KMF said about the T Academy, except we had the "Chief" on FRIDAYS and we got to recover from the "Chief" on SATURDAYS &amp; SUNDAYS!

P.S. - for anyone not aware of who he is, the "Chief" is Chief Churchill of the Attleboro Fire Department (approx. 55 yrs old and by far, the push-ups champion of E. Mass in his or any age bracket!)

God, I miss his workouts, NOT! :uc: Every time I ever hear Shania Twain's "Man, I feel like a woman" and/or see someone doing jumping-jacks, I'm ready to eat a bullet. #-o T Academy Grads will know what I mean, I think.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I have heard comments about the PT... "It's optional"; "can't fail the Academy if you don't do PT"... like marinecop said, once you pass the PAT you're all set. But if you're serious about the field you'll bust your ass to better yourself. Some of my friends haveattended the various academies and they always had some poor slob who would make about a 1/4 mile and call it quits for the day or do all of 6 push ups.... it's a shame. People who know me will tell you I far from in shape, but I know I SHOULD bust my ass and give 110% for the PT. 

Some guys say "Running 5 miles? for what? If I get into a foot pursuit with someone and they have a good head start, I'm just going to jump back in my cruiser and screw after them..." good point... but obviously its about physical fitness....

How is the MBTA academy on PT? I know they are one of the toughest academies (second to MSP), but would they fail someone for not completing PT??


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

we had a kid in our class that was bounced out of the last class because of a leg injury. since he would not be able to do PT they made him drop out and go into the next academy class.


----------

